# Jumping on the Necklace bandwagon



## hewunch (Jun 1, 2009)

Inspired by Grant. Here is my first attempt at a necklace pendant. It is corian. I would love comments. Which option do you like better? 
Hans


----------



## alphageek (Jun 1, 2009)

That's very pretty!!  Is there a tutorial on how this is done?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## JimB (Jun 1, 2009)

That's nice work. I saw it done at a demo at my local turning club. It's one more thing I want to do. Since yours is corian, does it feel heavy when being worn?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 1, 2009)

This site was mentioned the other day on another thread
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=594

It should help get you started. And this is Super thin so it is not heavy at all. Not even heavy enough to pull the creases out of the cord.


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 1, 2009)

I like it Hans. They both look nice but I think I like the one without the wire better.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 1, 2009)

I like it too, but with the wire. Go figure?!


----------



## gketell (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the pendant.  And I like the one without the wire better.  

Thanks for the pointers to how to do the pendants.

GK


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 1, 2009)

I like them both, but I think the wire would look better if it was bigger and wound more tightly so there are no gaps.  You could also use leather cording or silver chain.


----------



## gketell (Jun 1, 2009)

Yah, what Cindy said!


----------



## mickr (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree..the wire one needs improvement ..but for a first try they are pretty nifty


----------

